# New Forum



## Darin (Feb 11, 2004)

Thought this might be a great place to help people to find work or might help find employers good help.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## igetbisy (Feb 12, 2004)

someone make me an offer. I'll go anywhere, do anything, be anybody if the offer is good enough. 
I'll be checking here frequently, but most of you guys are pretty far from n. ca.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by igetbisy _
> *someone make me an offer. I'll go anywhere, do anything, be anybody if the offer is good enough.
> *



Careful what you say... it may come back to haunt ya!

 

Thumbs up to Darin.


----------



## igetbisy (Feb 13, 2004)

HETERO-almost anything yeah, that's it!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2004)

Now let's split it in two and have 

Looking for a change.
People can post resumes

and


Need New workers.
Listing job openings


----------

